# Insulating ductwork



## Talgonadia (Oct 5, 2011)

I want to figure out how much insulation i need to cover a duct run that is 8in x 20in by roughly 45ft long. My brain goes boom... When trying to figure it out.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I am guessing this is in an attic space.

Seal all the seams first and foremost.

After that, if the ductwork is on the floor and easy to cover, cover it with as much as you want. The more the better.

If it is on the floor, we have built little walls on either side of them before and just look blow insulation over top of them to whatever level you want.


----------



## Talgonadia (Oct 5, 2011)

It's in my basement which about half is below ground level. In summer it stays fairly cool but in winter It gets a little chilly there. so I wanted to seal all the ducts and then wrap them in insulation


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If its in the conditioned space, you don't really need to insulate it.

Seal all the seams but insulating them is not necessary.


----------



## Talgonadia (Oct 5, 2011)

It runs the length of the house so about half is not. I thought of installing a temp gauge in the basement to monitor it.


----------



## jpc (Dec 11, 2010)

+1 on sealing every bit of it up, Like a total Idiot I air sealed and checked everything EXCEPT my ductwork before blowing a truck load of insulation up there,lol. 
"Window's on Wash" when you were talking about the duct work being on the floor, Mine was layed across the 2x4's, and in between the 2x's it drapped down laying across the plastic & sheetrock, Starting at the air handler and working my way out, Ive worked all the ducts atop the newly blown in insul. so I could check for leak's and any kink's and have repaired most of what I found, Is my best bet to bury it back now that I'm done? 
I wasn't sure if I should have posted this as a new thread, If I was I apoligize. 
Thank you
jc


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

No worries.

I think you have the right approach.


----------

